# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  DesiTwist Upgraded

## imported_admin

Dear members,

As you have already noticed, DesiTwist has been upgraded to the latest build. Some of the features from our previous version have been scrapped to enhance the user experience of our members and visitors. 

Work is still in progress so you may see us become available intermittently, apologies for that.

Have fun!

----------


## Shades

Thx...like the new look, looks like more digitised than previous one... waiting 4 further improvements.. thanks again!

----------


## Tulip

I like it too good job and thank you =)

----------


## coolshoaib

nice job admin.

----------


## RAHEN

yeah it looks more digitized kind of...new options to look into in a much more better way...
hats off to you admin...Good job...:givefl;

----------


## imported_admin

Thank you  :Smile:  Work is still in progress.

----------


## dsjeya

good job,congrats

----------


## heman

congrats for the new look too

----------


## Noor_Gal

I just joined...and my first impressions of you "new" design (it's just I have never seen the old one)...your site looks awesome!
Good job Admin!

----------


## Tulip

Thanks on behalf of Desitwist team. =)

----------


## Yawarkamal

new look is excellent...works very well..

----------


## Abrar Ahmed

Salam and thank for the new look. It is amazing. I realy like it.

----------

